# Help with new betta fish for beginner



## porcelina (Dec 30, 2010)

We received a betta as a gift about 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately, we didn't know anything about bettas, and the store only told us a few tips. So, for a few days, he was in too low temperatures (under 70 overnight). Mistake number 1. I noticed he was not eating, and upon some basic research, took him to a warmer part of the house. I also decided then to get him a tank, since he was just in a bowl. After several days in a warmer part of the house, he was still not eating much. Since he was in a bowl, I'm not sure how active he was, but he didn't seem too active. I noticed some dark lining on the edges of his fins, but thought it might just be normal coloration.

We noticed a few of white spots on his fins and thought he might have ick.
We purchased a 5 gallon tank, treated the water, added a heater, let the filter run about 24 hours, and put him in it (over about 2 hours of adjustment time). We then put in half a tablet of tetra ick guard. This did not go over well. By the next day, he was sort of floating on his side from time to time. Seemed the medicine was part of the problem, so purchased a new filter and got rid of it. Mistake number 2. 

24 hours later, he seemed better. No more floating. But, only hangs out at top of tank near the filter. About a week later, he still won't eat. Tried to offer a thawed frozen pea, and he swam after it at first, but then didn't get it. Then, when offered with a toothpick, he wouldn't go near it. 

I offer him Aquarian Betta pellets every day and then remove them when he doesn't eat them. I don't think he has eaten for over 2 weeks. His fins are clumped, and he doesn't move much. Thinking back to the first week when I saw a dark part on his fins, I don't see that anymore. Maybe it's fin rot? Yesterday he was going diagonal a lot. I thought maybe he was just on his way out, so decide to just give it a go with tetracycline. Put in one treatment. Plan to do a 20 percent water change and another treatment today. Today, still not active, but not diagonal/floating, so I guess that's a good sign. No labored breathing.

Now, new symptom. He had a white poop coming out. I did some googling and it looks that might be a parasite? Not sure. 

I really want to save this betta. I know we made some novice mistakes in the beginning due to our ignorance, and wish we had been more responsible when we got him, but we now have him in a 5 gallon tank with a heater, at about 78 degrees and are trying to save him.

Here he is:
http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n505/porcelina1/?action=view&current=IMG_0224.jpg

Any ideas?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

You could add a teaspoon of non iodized salt to a gallon of his water too. It helps to boost their immune system and generate their protective slime. If he has first stages of fungus or fin rot the tetracycline should take care of it. If one of mine looks like he does now they usually shed the fungus the second or third day of treatment. In the past I have used other products and usually lost the fish but with the tetracycline I've had a remarkably improved success rate.


----------



## porcelina (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I forgot to mention that I started putting in 1/2 tsp aquarium salt per gallon from when I put him in the tank. Glad to hear that tetracycline has worked for you in the past! I'm a bit worried about stressing his system, but he seems to be tolerating it pretty well.


----------



## porcelina (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so glad I posted here if for no other reason than it got me to take a picture of our betta. 3 days after I took that picture, he is now clearly losing his fins! So, I'm pretty sure it is indeed fin rot. The question is whether/when the antibiotics will take effect. Today will be day 3 of tetracycline. Today, he actually swam around the tank a couple of times for the first time ever. He's back to the filter spot now, but I'm hoping he will show more improvement tomorrow. Still not taking food.


----------



## porcelina (Dec 30, 2010)

Need more feedback please! After looking better for a day or two, Betta is now back to hanging out next to the filter. Definitely has fin rot, but after treatment #5 of tetracycline, there has been no improvement/regrowth and behavior has taken a turn for the worst. He still hasn't eaten anything. No more swimming around the tank, like he did on days 2 and 3. 

Should I try a different antibiotic? Could it be something else for which fin rot is only a symptom? Wish it was easier to get answers!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I very rarely use a second dose. I usually wait until their water turns Red from the tetracycline and change half the water then change all the water in a couple days with a little salt added. If you've done 5 doses it sounds like an aggressive strain of fin rot and I don't have any thing to add but keeping the water clean with daily water changes of one teaspoon per gallon of salt water. I keep 5 gallon buckets of conditioned aged water so it's not so fresh and gives the conditioner time to remove the chlorine and other harmfull chemicals. I use Aqua-safe and by adding it to the water it helps in the healing process. I would think that continueing or adding other medication is going to make his immune system that more open to the infection.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't say anything other then add salt and tell your fish I hope he feels better... Seriously, do it. I can transfer positive/negative energy.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

*Betta fix or maroxy*

Will happily bet my arm that it'll wotk. i haven't done the two together ever, but it works no matter waht.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chard 56, I didn't recognize you with your new avatar! I rarely read the names, so I thought you were new or returned in the past three months! LOL!!! (And I'm not one to use annoying acronyms either!)


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

After resizing and copying several times it was looking rather grainy and the fact that my Green BF OHM was Blue I thought I'd take a new picture so I could show him in his true colors.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

If it doesn't freak you out too much, and I know I've said this like 5 times, try taking the betta out of the tank in a glass with some of his water, get a glass of water that's treated, put the betta on a wet paper towel, on top of a plate, put another paper towel on his head so he's calm, take a q-tip and put some peroxide on it and, here's the best part, "paint" the betta's fins with the hydrogen peroxide, only the parts with the fin rot, be sure not to get it on his body or anywhere near his gills, and keep it on him for 5-10 seconds, then put him in the glass with treated water, change the water he's in now with treated water, and acclimate him back into the tank. Trust me, this worked perfectly with my halfmoon betta that I got 2 weeks ago, before the treatment he was just like yours is now, and now he's swimming happily, eating, and his fins are growing back beautifully Btw, beautiful veiltail Only do this if it doesn't freak you out because if it does and you do it anyway, there could be some serious problems that could happen and I don't want that to happen to any betta. Hope this helps


----------

